# Bms bateria Hilti estropeada



## carmelo182 (Feb 28, 2017)

Buenas tardes , mi problema es que tengo la bateria de mi taladro Hilti TE6A , la cual es de 36v 2.4ah li-ion, con la placa bms o pcm (como se diga ya que de electronica no se mucho) fundida y mi problema es que Hilti ni las repara ni las vende, y  me gustaria saber si se puede acoplar cualquier otra placa a la bateria , y cual tendria que ser esa placa bms.
Y si no es asi, hay alguna manera de poder utilizar el taladro sin bateria directamente a la red, y como tendria que hacerlo?

 Nota.-la bateria tiene 5 conectores (que me imagino que los utiliza para carga, ya que el taladro solo tiene 4) 
Tambien he probado a conectar directamente dos de los conectores de la bateria directamente al taladro ya que son los dos que dan un voltaje de casi 40v, pero nada de nada ya que creo que los otros dos son los que controlan la descarga de la bateria y con esta placa bms fundida no deja funcionar al taladro.

Saludos amigos y gracias.

PD tengan paciencia conmigo ya que en electronica estoy un poco pegao. ...

Aqui los dejo imagenes de las celdas y la placa en cuestión, por cierto todas las celdas estan bien y la PLACA BMS tiene dos conectores de 9 cables cada uno, cuyos cables van conectados a las celdas y los 5 terminales de conexion de la bateria.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2017)

Probaste la batería de 36 V  con carga ?  (Por ejemplo 3 lámparas dicroicas en serie ?)


----------



## Scooter (Mar 1, 2017)

El problema es que la maquina seguramente no irá si no "habla" con el BMS.
Si va sin eso, lo quepuedes hacer es cargarlas con un cargador externo y ya está.
Lo mejor es usar un cargador para cada celda para qu no se desequilibren


----------



## josemaX (Mar 1, 2017)

En Amazon puedes comprar todas las baterías de esas que quieras. Busca bateria te 6a y en google shopping Hilti TE6A salen varios vendedores tambien.


----------

